# The Haunted Lighthouse Diorama



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

I am making the Lost In Space "The Haunted Lighthouse" Diorama.
This will be a kit and comes with the J-2, what do you all think of it so far? It is 12" wide and the J-2 is 5 1/2" wide.


----------



## GEH737 (Aug 9, 1999)

I think it looks great! I've thought about doing that diorama for a long time - but I've been too lazy to scratchbuild one myself. Any idea yet what the pricing might be?

George


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

I think it looks great! Any more info? Price and when it will be available?


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*I don't generally collect resin kits, but Id buy one, as long as the price is reasonable..

Z
*


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

Update and price will be available here, http://www.modelermagic.com/?cat=490 As I am still working on the masters, thanks!

:wave:


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

John, I don't recall seeing the big jar in that episode! I must have missed somthing...:lol:

Looks good by the way! Will the ship (not to ask a dumb question) be included with the kit? And...do you have a scale?

hal9001-


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Looks good. 

It would work for the fuel barge in "Wild Adventure" as well...I'd like to know the rough scale as well. Looking up the J2 dimensions I'd make it around 1/150? So 1/144 scale figures would work (I'm thinking of Athena/Lorelei of the Green Dimension).


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

hal9001 said:


> John, I don't recall seeing the big jar in that episode! I must have missed somthing...:lol:
> 
> Looks good by the way! Will the ship (not to ask a dumb question) be included with the kit? And...do you have a scale?
> 
> ...


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I worked out the scale by looking up the J2's dimensions on the net - for what that is worth, I think the site said it was 73 feet in diameter.

Of course, 1/76 is even better! Lot's more figures near that scale.



John May said:


> hal9001 said:
> 
> 
> > John, I don't recall seeing the big jar in that episode! I must have missed somthing...:lol:
> ...


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Any new info? It's not on the website you provided. I would like to get one when it's available.

Mike


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Well done!


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

*Gangway?*

Although they never showed it on the show, will the kit include a docking port/tunnel from the J2 hatch to the Lighthouse? Such a thing would not be needed if modeling the fuel barge, but would be important for the Lighthouse (after all, how else would John Robinson get inside to hear the PA system give the incorrect launch date for the J2?)

Jeff


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

NTRPRZ said:


> Although they never showed it on the show, will the kit include a docking port/tunnel from the J2 hatch to the Lighthouse? Such a thing would not be needed if modeling the fuel barge, but would be important for the Lighthouse (after all, how else would John Robinson get inside to hear the PA system give the incorrect launch date for the J2?)
> 
> Jeff


That gangway could be scratch built.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Bump. Any new info? It's still not listed on the link you provided.

Mike


----------



## johnF (Aug 31, 2010)

*cylinders*

I watched "the Haunted lighthouse" on Hulu last night and noticed the station's cylinders look (to me) like they have a slanted or Bologna cut to them.

Is this an optical illusion?

John


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Bump!!!! Any new info John?

Mike


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

HabuHunter32 said:


> Bump!!!! Any new info John?
> 
> Mike


Hi Mike
Well, the master needed more work on it but should be done soon.
I will let you all know when I have it for sell, thanks!

:wave:


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks for the upate John! I await what the future holds!

Mike


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

John May said:


> Hi Mike
> Well, the master needed more work on it but should be done soon.
> I will let you all know when I have it for sell, thanks!
> 
> :wave:


Anything new to report on this kit? I was really looking forward to its release!


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

johnF said:


> I watched "the Haunted lighthouse" on Hulu last night and noticed the station's cylinders look (to me) like they have a slanted or Bologna cut to them.
> 
> Is this an optical illusion?
> 
> John


Based on this Image, I would say that the cylinders are angled on the end. The "F-12" section is seen from the side yet the end can be clearly seen


----------



## GEH737 (Aug 9, 1999)

Any updates?


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

Yes!
I am getting the decals made for the kit now.
So look for the kit soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## scifimodelfan (Aug 3, 2006)

So want one, hopefully it will still be produced.


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

I am waiting for the decals to get to me.


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

Ok, I got the decals in. :thumbsup:
I will have kits going out next week.:woohoo:


----------



## blitzkrieg68 (Oct 4, 2005)

this IS awesome! i tried modeling the Fuel Barge in 3dsmax...


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS (Nov 1, 2000)

What is the cost of the kit. It is not listed on your website.


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

I will be adding it the the site next week.
The Haunted Lighthouse Diorama kit is 10" wide and,
Comes with the 5 1/2" Jupiter 2 kit.
Price is $75.00 + $8.00 shipping in the USA.
email address is [email protected] for any questions. :wave:


----------



## GEH737 (Aug 9, 1999)

Could you please show a photo of the decals? It looks like a really nice production


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

Well here it is! :woohoo:





































Please email me for price and shipping.
[email protected]


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Good to see it available.


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Good work! It's nice to see quality Lost in Space resin kits.

Several years ago, I found a resin kit of "The Derelict" featured in the second episode. It was quite well done, but still on my pile, unfortunately.

Has anyone out here got a photo of the completed kit?


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

NTRPRZ said:


> Good work! It's nice to see quality Lost in Space resin kits.
> 
> Several years ago, I found a resin kit of "The Derelict" featured in the second episode. It was quite well done, but still on my pile, unfortunately.
> 
> Has anyone out here got a photo of the completed kit?


Found it at culttvman:

http://culttvman.com/main/?p=16629


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

kenlee said:


> Found it at culttvman:
> 
> http://culttvman.com/main/?p=16629


Thats not the Lunar Kit. It's a well done scratch build.
I have to dig mine out of storage someday.


----------



## GEH737 (Aug 9, 1999)

What is the basis of the decals? Homemade on a printer, ALPS, Digital Silk or a short run waterslide type?

It all looks very nice


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

liskorea317 said:


> Thats not the Lunar Kit. It's a well done scratch build.
> I have to dig mine out of storage someday.


Try this one, it is the Lunar kit, there are over 20 images here.

http://www.uncleodiescollectibles.com/html_lib/lis-dioramas/00027.html


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

GEH737 said:


> What is the basis of the decals? Homemade on a printer, ALPS, Digital Silk or a short run waterslide type?
> 
> It all looks very nice


 
Thay are waterslide decals done with a color laser printer.
The decals are very goon to work with.

:thumbsup:


----------

